# Getting ready for next step after ECA



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

As i have started with ECA and waiting for transcripts to reach WES, meanwhile i am looking at filling Application to get a file no.

Already having IELTS score with L-8.5, R-7, W-7, S-6.5

What are the major factors i need to consider in application? Also, do i need to show the settlement funds while filing the application itself? If so in what form?

Sreekanth.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello fkiddy12,

I am in need of an urgent question that i am preparing my application for WES but i have a confusion that do i need to send my Matric and Intermediate Certificates and Transcripts along with Bachelor Degree or only a Bachelor Degree is suffice


Kindly suggest me what did you follow?


----------

